# أفضل الممارسات العامة والمعايير في مجال تقنية المعلومات



## وادي حلفا (18 أغسطس 2011)

أخواني وأخواتي
سوف أبدأ من خلال هذا الملف المرفق التعريف بإجاز عن أفضل الممارسات العامة والمعايير والهياكل التي نستعين بها في إدارة مراكز وأقسام وإدارات تقنية المعلومات بمؤسساتنا العامة والخاصة مدخلاً لدراسة أحدث تلك الممارسات العامة وهي "مكتبة البنية التحتية لإدارة تقنية المعلومات" itil v3 باللغة العربية لأول مرة. إذا كان الموضوع يروق لكم فأنا على أستعداد تام أن أتناول هذه الممارسة العامة في حلقات متسلسلة حتى يستفيد منها الشباب العربي في كل مكان كما أنني على أستعداد في الإجابة لأي سؤال في هذا الموضوع الحيوي من الأخوة والأخوات

أخوكم خالد موسى إدريس
دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة


----------

